# Reed frog dilemma



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Right, so I got my new reeds (from King's, in Camden) and they are very beatiful indeed- but they are *miniscule*- a centimetre or less long. Even bean weevils are a bit of a challenge for them- although they are giving it a good try! They are taking tropical woodlice easily though, and I'm sure fruitflies devil::devil::devil which I can get on the weekend, will be fine (for *them*, anyway!), But here is my dilemma; the tank itself, a 12" by 12" by 18" Exo, has been set up for a while now, with a substrate consisting of cocoa fibre and 'live' leafmould, with all it's attendant bugs. On top of that, I've repeatedly introduced tropical woodlice and springtails. So I'm trying to decide; would it be better to keep them in their tub and just 'artificiallly' feed them, or let them loose in the viv, where they will be much harder to keep track of, but (in my mind) more likely to eat better? I'll decide whatever I decide, but thoughts would be helpful.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

How about going halfway? Keep them in a smaller tub and put a handful or so of their live substrate to pick through and then swap it for fresh when they've eaten all the bugs in it. I'd agree with you that they would eat better in their 12x12 but it's such a worry when you can't keep track of such small frogs!


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi Ron,

I've always released froglets into a viv with tons of microfauna and have only lost 1 frog doing this. That's out of a 100+ froglets, Ron. I've had Reeds too and they were small when we got them, but they never hid on us. You could usually find them on the glass or on the bottom of a leaf. IMO, the number one stressor on frogs is moving them and I like to get them into a well planted tank asap. If I lose them, I'm willing to strip the tank. That's just me though...

Best of luck with them! EDIT: I don't use lights for the first couple of weeks either.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm in two minds with this. I'm wanting to say put them in a smaller tub, grow the froglets on and monitor the feeding and keep things more "controlled". However, doing this would be massively hypocrytical seeing as I picked up some tiny tricolour dart frogs off Morg a few weeks back and chucked them straight in to a densely planted 30x30x45 Exo that was already liberally seeded with springs and woods in the same way as yours and did so worry free. You can't help but worry they're feeding properly but if their kind has coped so long in the wild I'm sure they're alright in out little simulated jungles. I'm sure they'll be fine mate :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> Hi Ron,
> 
> I've always released froglets into a viv with tons of microfauna and have only lost 1 frog doing this. That's out of a 100+ froglets, Ron. I've had Reeds too and they were small when we got them, but they never hid on us. You could usually find them on the glass or on the bottom of a leaf. IMO, the number one stressor on frogs is moving them and I like to get them into a well planted tank asap. If I lose them, I'm willing to strip the tank. That's just me though...
> 
> Best of luck with them! EDIT: I don't use lights for the first couple of weeks either.


Ok, that's interesting; I was thinking, if I did release them, to do so by just taking the top off of the tub and letting them find their own way into the bigger environment. What is the reasoning with the lights?

EDIT: The ones I kept before (possibly H mamoratus, but there really isn't much telling with reedfrogs!) were considerably bigger, and probably wild-caught when I got them, so the same considerations didn't apply.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Basically Ron i'm really posting to wish you luck,i/we have no experience of Reed's,i would probably base my decision on the quantity of feeder i have. Ron i try to QT some frogs i'm successful with some ,but i've given up now on tincs.
but evrything else is fine,we rear most young darts in biggish tubs like Glenn little problems,but I'm geared to be able to chuck whatever food in there i think necessary.
not much help but good luck still stands

Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Basically Ron i'm really posting to wish you luck,i/we have no experience of Reed's,i would probably base my decision on the quantity of feeder i have. Ron i try to QT some frogs i'm successful with some ,but i've given up now on tincs.
> but evrything else is fine,we rear most young darts in biggish tubs like Glenn little problems,but I'm geared to be able to chuck whatever food in there i think necessary.
> not much help but good luck still stands
> 
> Stu


It *is* a help, Stu, 'cos it gives me another angle to think about- which is always appreciated! :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> It *is* a help, Stu, 'cos it gives me another angle to think about- which is always appreciated! :2thumb:


i don't use lights either Ron with the kids,i can't speak for Glenn ,but my guts say the small kids get spooked by too much light,again darts and most of them live actually in the leaflitter,so not much light,again not sure on baby reeds requirements,

Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> i don't use lights either Ron with the kids,i can't speak for Glenn ,but my guts say the small kids get spooked by too much light,again darts and most of them live actually in the leaflitter,so not much light,again not sure on baby reeds requirements,
> 
> Stu


Ok, interesting thought- to extrapolite it a bit, I'm guessing that the biggest threat to baby frogs in their environment is *bigger* frogs- so avoiding the places _they_ frequent would be good survival behaviour!


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

This is just my opinion, but I feel most frogs don't like a lot of light. They get used to it and tolerate it...


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> This is just my opinion, but I feel most frogs don't like a lot of light. They get used to it and tolerate it...


Probably a fair bit of truth in that- although I've always found (adult and sub-adult) reeds perfectly happy to bask, or at least rest, in full light. My golden treefrogs show similar behaviour. Rapidly coming to the conclusion that I'm gonna let the babies loose in the viv, by the way guys; there is not only the abundant food issue; bearing in mind what we have been talking about, there are plenty of hiding places and more-or-less shady parts. It will mean that I can't monitor them as much as I'd like- but that's my hang-up, not theirs! :lol2:


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

frogfreak said:


> This is just my opinion, but I feel most frogs don't like a lot of light. They get used to it and tolerate it...


I hate quoting myself... :bash:

I meant to say:

This is just my opinion, but I feel most frog*let*s don't like a lot of light. They get used to it and tolerate it...

I do believe that light stresses froglets. Where my rack is it's quite dim. When I move them to feed, they're climbing the sides and jumping at the lid. As soon as I return them, they settle right down. 

Add to list; Dimable florescent fixture...:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> I hate quoting myself... :bash:
> 
> I meant to say:
> 
> ...


No, I believe you- it ties in with what I said to Stu- a froglet not only has to worry about the usual predators, its elders (sharing the same environment) are an even bigger threat, so avoiding the better-lit parts makes sense. And the froglets aren't to know that big frogs are excluded, in this case! :lol2:
This tank is heavily-planted and has lots of hiding places, so all four should find refuges, if I do let them loose- but I have no realistic way to check on them, if they go for the deep cover mode.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

soundstounite said:


> i don't use lights either Ron with the kids,i can't speak for Glenn ,but my guts say the small kids get spooked by too much light,again darts and most of them live actually in the leaflitter,so not much light,again not sure on baby reeds requirements,
> 
> Stu





frogfreak said:


> This is just my opinion, but I feel most frogs don't like a lot of light. They get used to it and tolerate it...


Could this be why I barely see my tricolors? They're four or five months old in a full planted viv and it's lit. I sometimes see them in the morning and last thing at night but not the bold behaviour they're known for. Should I kill the lights for a while and see if that helps?

Sorry to slightly hijack the thread Ron but seeing as the topic came up I thought it was time to ask. Plus it saves me starting a brand new thread :2thumb:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Interesting thoughts here, self regulation is the key to success!! We must provide enough energy from light to have an impact on the fauna and shade to allow this regaultion.

There is a huge amount of scientific work going on regarding frogs and light and speaking to Adrew Gray of Manchester Museaum there does seem to be a direct link between natural sun and frog species all over the world. He even said that as the cloud forest thickens in the mountains the amoint of light and heat getting through decreases, this then seems to perpetuate the dreaded "fungus" for which he has proved by increasing the temp and light/uv levels over captured animals simply disappears!!!!!

He has also conducted high level DNA profiling in Australian tree frogs that 
Proves that they have an inbuilt protection from heat burns from infrared wavelengths....in simple terms they can bask in an index of 7-9 WITHOUT risk of skin burns... This can all be found on the Manchester museum frog blog...

Andrew is also of the thinking that dendros require a much higher index than even I suggest to re-create the wild behaviour that has been seen in the readi gs taken in the C.O.O

So with a species like reeds, (very generic I know) look at the C.O.O and look at the average index, it's huge!

Then make your own mind up, we know that these are trapped early in the day as this is when they are more active and they do seem to be seen actively basking,,,

I think a well thought out photogradient would indeed be useful especially when young, again recent thinking is that the real groundwork of bone density 
is done in the very early stages of life, if we don't get it right when small we invest in problems later on as the frogs grow in theory.

Well worth thinking about!!!!!

John


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I have found that the baby Hyla and Agalachnys that I have kept have basked from almost metamorphosis conversely the baby Dendrobates havent.

I dont kow whether the baby Dendrobates dont like strong light or whether it is more complex than that,ie hiding from predators.Certainly the "treefrogs" like to bask and the adult Reed Frogs that I have had do so as well.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

As you know Ron i've kept loads of reeds and bread various reeds as well. 

I used to raise my hatchlings in a viv the same size you have. Despite their small size they will take relatively large prey. From the off mine would take small crickets and locausts as well as trop woodlice. They have massive appitates and will easily take larger then expected prey items. This goes fo 99% of all the reeds species they have massive appetites

With regard to light I have always provided UV and and a full spectrum bulb above my reeds from as soon as they leave the water. The viv is heavily planted so they can hide away but most will end up basking on leaves or on the glass. 

Jay


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks guys, some really interesting thoughts and facts. Jay, my experience with sub adult and adult reeds confirms what you say- but I've never kept newly morphed ones before, so that's useful. I decided to release them into the tank (we all knew I would, lol)- we'll just have to see how it works. I did spot one of them this morning before I left for work, so they haven't all gone for 'stealth mode'!


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

colinm said:


> I have found that the baby Hyla and Agalachnys that I have kept have basked from almost metamorphosis conversely the baby Dendrobates havent.
> 
> I dont kow whether the baby Dendrobates dont like strong light or whether it is more complex than that,ie hiding from predators.Certainly the "treefrogs" like to bask and the adult Reed Frogs that I have had do so as well.


My new hyla are doing exactly this !! They seem to love basking.
I'm only using a 5% for these too after reading a recent thread , the title of which escapes me! :lol2:
The only one who isn't basking is the one who had a mini prolapse the night I got them, and has been sat on the ground feeling sorry for himself ever since (Seems to have perked up a bit tho, thankfully!!)


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Well worth thinking about!!!!!
> 
> John


Hi John,

I think the real issue is the artificial lighting that we use will never replace natural sunlight, although people like yourself are working very hard to bring us the best! On a sunny day, I could be in a shaded area getting UV from sunlight. Heck, it could be a cloudy day and I could be getting more UV than on a sunny day. We simply, can't do that with artificial lightning, as of yet. Our only option is *"bright"* and I don't think a lot of frogs respond well to it...Ideally, a partly shaded viv with areas that are brighter for basking would be best, I'm thinking. Honestly, the more you think about frog husbandry, the more your head spins! :bash: 

It's very nice to have forums like this where people can share ideas and information! :2thumb:

What are your thoughts on this, John?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes I agree!!

It's all about photo gradients!!!!!!!! All of our advice is to strongly light about a third to a half of an enclosure. The light or photogradient should match the thermogradient so all light and heat at one end, cool and shade at the other. 

This then allows the animals wether they be reptiles or amphibs To "self regulate" at times they will seek out high lux and high UV and other times they will move around as they require to take "from nature" exactly what they need.

All we need to do is recreate wild environments, look at the wild terrain and re/create it. So with reeds ideally you want tall grasses and a wet areas. Dendros would require deep leaf litter and branches with broms wired onto them, lots of densely shaded areas and areas of columns of higher exposure. They can then self regulate throughout the enclosure.

Waxey monkeys would have grasses and perches with a very high index but with a broad branch to provide shade and so on.

Have I explained that ok???



All the best

John. 




frogfreak said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I think the real issue is the artificial lighting that we use will never replace natural sunlight, although people like yourself are working very hard to bring us the best! On a sunny day, I could be in a shaded area getting UV from sunlight. Heck, it could be a cloudy day and I could be getting more UV than on a sunny day. We simply, can't do that with artificial lightning, as of yet. Our only option is *"bright"* and I don't think a lot of frogs respond well to it...Ideally, a partly shaded viv with areas that are brighter for basking would be best, I'm thinking. Honestly, the more you think about frog husbandry, the more your head spins! :bash:
> 
> ...


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Yepper,

Thanks, John! :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Yes I agree!!
> 
> It's all about photo gradients!!!!!!!! All of our advice is to strongly light about a third to a half of an enclosure. The light or photogradient should match the thermogradient so all light and heat at one end, cool and shade at the other.
> 
> ...


Makes a fair bit of sense.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yet another dull update: saw three of the four cavorting around the viv tonight- which is rather better than I expected. Even though they are so tiny, they seem to be managing, and eating the woodlice quite happily. I'll get some pinhead crickets in on the weekend.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Ron Magpie said:


> Yet another dull update: saw three of the four cavorting around the viv tonight- which is rather better than I expected. Even though they are so tiny, they seem to be managing, and eating the woodlice quite happily. I'll get some pinhead crickets in on the weekend.


if you have plants feed a little amount of crickets if not you can wave the plants good bye. 

I've never found a reed that wasn't stupidly active. 

jay


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> you can wave the pants good bye.


 I know Ron loves his animals but I don't think he loves them _*that*_ much Jay :lol2:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

ronnyjodes said:


> I know Ron loves his animals but I don't think he loves them _*that*_ much Jay :lol2:


LMAO that will serve me right for typing on the phone lol. 

jay


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, the ones I can see are looking bright-eyed (although not bushy-tailed, of course!), and Jay, I'm sure you'll be glad to know my pants are so far intact :whistling2:

The problem of course in such a heavily planted viv is that there is no way to monitor food intake or even individual growth- I rarely see more than two of them at one time, and then, only if I happen to get up in the middle of the night or when I'm making my first tea in the morning- at this stage they are only emerging in full darkness. This _was_ a calculated risk, since as mentioned above, the tank has a flourishing population of prey items, which I am supplimenting with pinhead crickets and bean weevils, but if you are prone to panicking over situations you can't actually control, I probably wouldn't recommend this particular method! :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, the froglets are getting a bit braver- venturing out after the tank lights are off, but before the room lights. They are growing a bit, too. :2thumb:

Of course, they still dive for cover whenever the Big Scary Thing (me!) gets too close, but so far, they are doing ok.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing some pics when they aren't so camera shy.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> Looking forward to seeing some pics when they aren't so camera shy.


Me too, frankly! Even now, I almost never see more than two (*three* once!) at a time, so it's pretty hard to tell how they are getting on. Bought some fruit flies this week to add to the variety, along with the bean weevils, pinhead/micro crickets, woodlice etc- they seem to be disappearing quickly, but I got to wondering- how useful _are_ they actually, for night-active frogs? Darts and FBTs are always out and about actively looking for food during the day, but the flies presumably pretty much don't move at night- or do they?


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

If you give them a mist before bed Ron that will get the flies moving about


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

berksmike said:


> If you give them a mist before bed Ron that will get the flies moving about


That sounds like a sensible idea! :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ha Mike beat me too it:2thumb:.
Ron even with the diurnal darts the morning mist is supremely important to allow them to hover up remaining flies,when covered in vit dust they are a relatively easy target,those that survive sit very still,will be missed easily. Abit of water makes it a whole new ball game,drastically pushing the odds against the fly and in favour of all those little froggies. I'd be really inclined to do a couple of real brief hand mists,on at dark when nocturnal frogs are getting up,one last job before sleep.Simply based on what we see daily with darts and prey diurnally

good luck kiddo

Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks to both of you! As you know, I hate b:censor:y fruit flies, and have as little to do with them as is possible- but until the reeds grow enough to take 'sensible' food, they have to be part of the options.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok, so even *I'm* getting a little nervous lately- only seen one at a time (after complete darkness) for quite a while. Having said that, the 'one' varies in size quite a bit- which means at least two. And the foodstuff (pinhead crickets, bean weevils, fruitflies, woodlice) disappears pretty quickly. And I should have already learned my lesson with the (not) gone Madagascar burrowing frogs. And there is plenty of food and ample hiding places, plus no predators. But I'm still nervous, ok?


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Ok, so even *I'm* getting a little nervous lately- only seen one at a time (after complete darkness) for quite a while. Having said that, the 'one' varies in size quite a bit- which means at least two. And the foodstuff (pinhead crickets, bean weevils, fruitflies, woodlice) disappears pretty quickly. And I should have already learned my lesson with the (not) gone Madagascar burrowing frogs. And there is plenty of food and ample hiding places, plus no predators. But I'm still nervous, ok?


Ron did you say Fruit Flies?:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

fatlad69 said:


> Ron did you say Fruit Flies?:lol2:


Nope, must have been a typo...


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Nope, must have been a typo...


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Nope, must have been a typo...


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

Stu


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

How are they making out, Ron? Any updates?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> How are they making out, Ron? Any updates?


In the other thread- laying! Although not very intelligently...


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Since this thread has resurfaced, I might as well carry on here, rather than hijack someone elses! :lol2:

After some consultation with Jay, I've adapted an idea nicked from someone else (can't remember who, I'm afraid :blush and propped the leaf in a wide-mouthed jar on leca soaked with water. The idea is that when (if!) they come close to hatching, I'll raise the water level, so that they have water to drop into- in the meantime, they are kept humid and safe from predation from woodlice, crickets etc. The jar is in the parents viv. Once the tads are mobile, I'll move them into a small tank. That's the theory- let's see how it works out...


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Since this thread has resurfaced, I might as well carry on here, rather than hijack someone elses! :lol2:
> 
> After some consultation with Jay, I've adapted an idea nicked from someone else (can't remember who, I'm afraid :blush and propped the leaf in a wide-mouthed jar on leca soaked with water. The idea is that when (if!) they come close to hatching, I'll raise the water level, so that they have water to drop into- in the meantime, they are kept humid and safe from predation from woodlice, crickets etc. The jar is in the parents viv. Once the tads are mobile, I'll move them into a small tank. That's the theory- let's see how it works out...


Dude we've been talking for 4 years possibly more!!!!!! You have to get a camera mate,I need to see this stuff,I'm getting too bloody old to not have pics:gasp: It's an infraction of civil liberties to deny a phib keeper pictures of other folks tadpoles,it's just wrong bro. 

It's almost worse that that damn canuck whom knocks out 20 vivs in 4 minutes and breeds a rainforest ful of frogs in a week knows you're doing all this before me I'm hurt mate. LMFAO
Many grats Ron i'm sure your just pulling a fast one with this theory lark you know exactly what your up too,good luck kiddo
best

Stu


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

soundstounite said:


> Dude we've been talking for 4 years possibly more!!!!!! You have to get a camera mate,I need to see this stuff,I'm getting too bloody old to not have pics:gasp: It's an infraction of civil liberties to deny a phib keeper pictures of other folks tadpoles,it's just wrong bro.
> 
> It's almost worse that that damn canuck whom knocks out 20 vivs in 4 minutes and breeds a rainforest ful of frogs in a week knows you're doing all this before me I'm hurt mate. LMFAO
> Many grats Ron i'm sure your just pulling a fast one with this theory lark you know exactly what your up too,good luck kiddo
> ...


Thats because you dart guys are too busy nursing plants LMAO.

Hows life Stu?

Jay


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Dude we've been talking for 4 years possibly more!!!!!! You have to get a camera mate,I need to see this stuff,I'm getting too bloody old to not have pics:gasp: It's an infraction of civil liberties to deny a phib keeper pictures of other folks tadpoles,it's just wrong bro.
> 
> It's almost worse that that damn canuck whom knocks out 20 vivs in 4 minutes and breeds a rainforest ful of frogs in a week knows you're doing all this before me I'm hurt mate. LMFAO
> *Many grats Ron i'm sure your just pulling a fast one with this theory lark you know exactly what your up too,good luck kiddo
> ...


If only that were true! :lol2:


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

soundstounite said:


> I'm getting too bloody old to not have pics:gasp: It's an infraction of civil liberties to deny a phib keeper pictures of other folks tadpoles,it's just wrong bro.


I have to agree with Stu, dude. Where's the pics? :devil: :whip:

Why do you think I brought this thread back to life? :lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Lol. I'll have to see what the boyf can do with his phone- takes better pictures than anything I've got. I'll probably put any pics on my profile, though- never got round to mastering Photo:censor:it. There *is* a pic of the viv on there.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Jay the truth is once a dart guy has planted sommit and it takes he spend the rest of his life trying to keep the bloody plant under control:bash: they all seem to want to grow 20' up in the air like a ruddy rainforest,why does knowbody tell us this eh?
i'm good thanks mate,had a bloody hard start to the year and a battering for a good while but we're ok hope your great me old mucker.

Ron, you lie, you go to hell:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Remembered this morning; the leca idea came from something Jay wrote in an article- credit where credit's due. :2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

soundstounite said:


> Jay the truth is once a dart guy has planted sommit and it takes he spend the rest of his life trying to keep the bloody plant under control:bash: they all seem to want to grow 20' up in the air like a ruddy rainforest,why does knowbody tell us this eh?
> i'm good thanks mate,had a bloody hard start to the year and a battering for a good while but we're ok hope your great me old mucker.
> 
> Ron, you lie, you go to hell:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> ...



Yer I know what you mean some of the plant go crazy. I'm sue this hobby used to be about the animals lol seems its more about pruning now lol. 

Sorry about the bad new feller but glad things are on the up. Things are good hear thanks mate. 

Jay


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Some signs of development, methinks- but I'm still not counting my hatchlings...


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Still developing, I think- although slower than I expected. No mould, though, which I take as a good sign...

Meanwhile, the frogs keep calling- as in constantly- but no new egg masses.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

There will be more eggs soon. 

jay


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok, lost this batch to fungus, which is a bit of a bummer. Hope you're right, Jay, I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Ron Magpie said:


> Ok, lost this batch to fungus, which is a bit of a bummer. Hope you're right, Jay, I'll keep my eyes open.


as a tip i raise mine in separate tubs in case something happens to one.

Never had a fungus problem though. but im sure i read somewhere Stu solved that with a tea bag or something

Jay


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron sorry this hasn't worked out:bash:. I can't offer much as I don't know anything about reed frogs.Dart guys see egg masses go down to mold,sometimes I think its just down to a bad egg,sometimes I'm not so sure,maybe other factors are involved:some vivs might be more prone than others,for whatever reason, I just can't pin a clear single reason down for you,probably because there isn't one.
Jay(oh cheers for the words mate), is referring to to my mouth fungus problems in tadpoles.But I guess an aldercone tea,which incidentally stopped that one 100% in it's tracks, may well be a friend for your next eggs.Its a known bacteriacide/fungicide,so it may well help keep eggs mold free. A more usual practice in the dart world is using methyl blue.I have no knowledge of strengths or mixes though.I like having something natural to do a similar job,hhmmmm and it grows on trees too:lol2: Me being me I'd probably incubate them outside the viv as one can monitor things just abit easier and spot/remove a bad egg with less hassle.
Beyond that I hope things go better next time,i'm sure there will be one,and if I can help in anyway shout bro

best

Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Ron sorry this hasn't worked out:bash:. I can't offer much as I don't know anything about reed frogs.Dart guys see egg masses go down to mold,sometimes I think its just down to a bad egg,sometimes I'm not so sure,maybe other factors are involved:some vivs might be more prone than others,for whatever reason, I just can't pin a clear single reason down for you,probably because there isn't one.
> Jay(oh cheers for the words mate), is referring to to my mouth fungus problems in tadpoles.But I guess an aldercone tea,which incidentally stopped that one 100% in it's tracks, may well be a friend for your next eggs.Its a known bacteriacide/fungicide,so it may well help keep eggs mold free. A more usual practice in the dart world is using methyl blue.I have no knowledge of strengths or mixes though.I like having something natural to do a similar job,hhmmmm and it grows on trees too:lol2: Me being me I'd probably incubate them outside the viv as one can monitor things just abit easier and spot/remove a bad egg with less hassle.
> Beyond that I hope things go better next time,i'm sure there will be one,and if I can help in anyway shout bro
> 
> ...


Yeah, it could have been all kinds of reasons- I'm not even sure that any or all were fertile, although I thought there were some signs of development. Still, the fact they laid at all is encouraging.


----------

